# When to replace OE pads/rotors/fluid? Stillen?



## svasica (Jul 22, 2004)

With normal driving, how long will the OE brake pads and rotors last on the car? I have 48K on the car, and am not sure if they were replaced already since I have had the car only for about 10K miles. The brakes are not the best since when I brake hard sometimes it feels like its fading, and starting to make alotta squeaking sounds! I was thinking of putting on the Stillen metal matrix pads, the Stillen cross drilled rotors, and the stainless steel lines. One question, is it really necessary to replace the rotors witht he cross drilled ones? Or will the stock rotors be fine with these pads?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

svasica said:


> With normal driving, how long will the OE brake pads and rotors last on the car? I have 48K on the car, and am not sure if they were replaced already since I have had the car only for about 10K miles. The brakes are not the best since when I brake hard sometimes it feels like its fading, and starting to make alotta squeaking sounds! I was thinking of putting on the Stillen metal matrix pads, the Stillen cross drilled rotors, and the stainless steel lines. One question, is it really necessary to replace the rotors witht he cross drilled ones? Or will the stock rotors be fine with these pads?


I would just get NAPA blank rotors (not cross-drilled, no slots). Even though cross drilled rotors are nice to have sometimes, you don't really need them per se.

OE Nissan pads last a while. If you want to see exactly how much pad there is left, take off one of your front wheels and check the brake pad thickness through the little window cut out of the caliper.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

svasica said:


> With normal driving, how long will the OE brake pads and rotors last on the car? I have 48K on the car, and am not sure if they were replaced already since I have had the car only for about 10K miles.


It depends on what 'normal' is for you. My wife drives her SUV 50 miles each way commuting to work. It is mostly highway, and the original pads are still good at 108,000 miles. 

Routine maintenance on a car should include checking the brake pad thickness every 12,000 miles. The brake caliper has a slot to view the outer pad, and the inner pad is visible from the side. The pad should be replaced when the thickness is less than 1.5-2mm. 

Lew


----------

